# MAC Product of the Year 2005



## Eemaan (Dec 15, 2005)

Thought this would be interesting! 

What has been your MAC holy grail most fabulous product revelation for 2005?
I'll begin...

MSF & Strobe Cream


----------



## user2 (Dec 15, 2005)

Fluidlines and Lipgelées!!!!


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 15, 2005)

Lipgelees...love 'em.


----------



## jmvuitton (Dec 15, 2005)

fluidline and shadesticks


----------



## xiahe (Dec 15, 2005)

fluidlines, definitely.


----------



## Virgo (Dec 15, 2005)

Lipgelees.


----------



## KJam (Dec 15, 2005)

MSF - all the way


----------



## leppy (Dec 15, 2005)

Fluidlines and MSF.. I don't know how to choose between them! They have become staples for me.


----------



## makeup_junkie (Dec 15, 2005)

Fluidline and MSF


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 15, 2005)

msf and fluidlines definitely for me!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 15, 2005)

codeedit


----------



## ledonatella (Dec 15, 2005)

Lustreglasses!


----------



## baby_raindrop (Dec 15, 2005)

Fluidlines!


----------



## user4 (Dec 15, 2005)

MSF closely followed by fluidliners!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 15, 2005)

prep and prime lash


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Dec 15, 2005)

Lipgelees!!!!


----------



## jeanna (Dec 15, 2005)

more votes for msf & fluidlines!


----------



## legaleagle (Dec 15, 2005)

*For me...*

Hands down: the MSFs.


----------



## Blessem (Dec 15, 2005)

Fluidlines


----------



## booters78 (Dec 15, 2005)

Lustreglasses & lipgelee's


----------



## bront82 (Dec 15, 2005)

Blacktrack fluidline, i can't imagine life without it now!


----------



## libra14 (Dec 15, 2005)

MSF's and fluidlines here too.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Dec 15, 2005)

Fluidlines


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 15, 2005)

MSFs and Shadesticks for me.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Dec 15, 2005)

Fluidlines!


----------



## MACgirl (Dec 15, 2005)

Prep+Prime face
minerilize skin finishes
the new veluxe pearls
pearlizers
tint toons

these are all the "it" products of the year in my opinion....and even tho it hasnt been relaesed i have a strong feeling lingerie will be the collection of the year...


----------



## lah_knee (Dec 15, 2005)

Fluidlines!!!


----------



## gigiproductions (Dec 15, 2005)

Msf!!!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 15, 2005)

MSF's and the Lipgelees.


----------



## fairytale22 (Dec 15, 2005)

E/S...they are what brought me to MAC and why I still love MAC.


----------



## pinkmilk (Dec 15, 2005)

Fluidlines and lustreglasses!!! YAY!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Dec 15, 2005)

Lustreglasses hands down.

Also fluidlines.


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 16, 2005)

TLC's & fluidlines!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Dec 16, 2005)

MSF's..... LOVE them!!!!


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 16, 2005)

Prep + Prime/Skin and fluidlines


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 16, 2005)

lipgelees and fluidlines


----------



## mmm12 (Dec 16, 2005)

Fluidliners (esp Blacktrack and Rich Ground) and also I still worship my Moth Brown e/s.


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Dec 16, 2005)

MSF (Porcelien), Fluidline (Blacktrack), Lipgelee (WTL)


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 16, 2005)

The e/s are what drew me to MAC also, this year I fell in love with Satellite Dreams, Mystical Mist & Wishful. For the exception of the Tailormade & Holiday Brush sets and maybe the Prep & Prime Face, I would have been OK if I hadn't purchased anything else by MAC (but of course I didn't know that before I spent the $)



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairytale22* 
_E/S...they are what brought me to MAC and why I still love MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## llucidity (Dec 17, 2005)

Fluidlines! They rawk!


----------



## jeannette (Dec 17, 2005)

Fluidlines: a manifestation of M.A.C genius!


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 17, 2005)

Am also a big fluidline worshipper.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Dec 19, 2005)

MSF and Lipgelee's!


----------



## nycky (Dec 19, 2005)

fluidline and glitz gloss.


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 19, 2005)

The MSFs


----------



## PrettyinPink (Dec 19, 2005)

MSF's, Lipgelee's and Peralizers


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 19, 2005)

MSFs, fluidliners & ligelees.  I just can't choose one lol!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 19, 2005)

Did Fluidline really only come out this year? Wow seems like ages ago now.

For me it's the skin Primer and Stereo Rose.


----------



## Krista (Dec 19, 2005)

haha everything! I just started using MAC in 2005!!!

I would say my absolute favourite thing is....MSFs!


----------



## laa_cat (Dec 19, 2005)

MSF!! they are absolutely the best!!!!!! Can't wait for Petticoat and Naked you!


----------



## sweet8684girl (Dec 20, 2005)

MSFs!


----------



## poddygirl (Dec 20, 2005)

MSFs and shadesticks for me!


----------



## Sprout (Dec 20, 2005)

MSF, without a doubt.


----------



## jonglerie (Dec 20, 2005)

Fluidlines!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 20, 2005)

Mineralize Skinfinish were released in 2004. 

I would say:

- Fluidlines
- Pearlizers
- Pro Longwear Lustre
- Double Blushes
- Cremesticks


----------



## annnettem (Dec 20, 2005)

Pearlizer hands down is the best this year for me!


----------



## Anne O'Nymous (Dec 20, 2005)

Lipgelées (I can't live without Saplicious!) and L.E. TLC's like Summerfête, and the new Disney collection.


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 20, 2005)

MSF's and fluidlines 4 sure!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 21, 2005)

MSF's
Gitane Lipglass 
Fliudlines, even though i rarely use them to line, they are the best base ever


----------



## MAC Melly (Dec 21, 2005)

Fluidlines.. no doubt!


----------



## Pale Moon (Dec 22, 2005)

Lipgelee!


----------



## xtinemelanie (Dec 22, 2005)

first thing that came to mind:
MSF's.. and then fluidlines


----------



## dobe660 (Dec 23, 2005)

For me, the MSF's were the product of the year starting in 2004! So two years running number one in my book.


----------



## toofaced (Dec 24, 2005)

*2005 Mac Hg*

Lipgelees, love um!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 24, 2005)

I'd say fluidlines.


----------



## Brianne (Dec 24, 2005)

Fluidlines
MSF
Lipgelees


----------



## Brianne (Dec 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Mineralize Skinfinish were released in 2004. 
_

 
Certain ones were rereleased (PP, Shimpagne), plus 4 new ones came out, which is likely what people were referring to.


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brianne* 
_Certain ones were rereleased (PP, Shimpagne), plus 4 new ones came out, which is likely what people were referring to._

 
Exactly.


----------



## a_parting_gift (Dec 25, 2005)

durrrr. MSF's. And Lip Gelees. Yum.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Dec 26, 2005)

MSF in Naked You, hands down!!


----------



## swaly (Dec 28, 2005)

It has to be Fluidlines for me. I've been struggling with liquid eyeliner since I was fourteen, and looking for alternatives all throughout (my run-in with a dried-out jar of Smashbox cream liner was the last straw)...Fluidlines have all the precision and retro glamour of liquid eyeliner with a thousand times the lasting power and virtually no learning curve!

Second would have to be Mineralize Skinfinishes, though they're not as incredible a discovery. The texture is just so finely milled and does things for my complexion that no other highlighter has ever managed. Other highlighters leave me looking frosty and unnatural, but MSFs leave me looking dewy, glowy and picture-perfect!


----------



## chantelle (Dec 28, 2005)

MSFs and Fluidlines. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Big winners!


----------



## aerials (Dec 28, 2005)

Lipgelees!


----------



## sarzio (Dec 28, 2005)

Shadesticks and MSF's


----------



## angela (Dec 29, 2005)

fluidlines & msfs.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 1, 2006)

Lustreglasses, Lip Gelees, Shadesticks, Holiday Brush sets and Pallettes.


----------



## michelleee67 (Jan 2, 2006)

may i ask whats so special about MSFs?? Why does everyone love them so much?? I know they can be used everywhere.. Sorry if this is a dumb question but Im really curious..Thank u


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 3, 2006)

Stereo Rose, Shimpagne, New Vegas, and the Lingerie MSFs, Fluidlines and Pigments.  2005 was the first year I really got into MAC so I wanna list EVERYTHING by them!  (Except for their mascaras, I don't think I like them)


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelleee67* 
_may i ask whats so special about MSFs?? Why does everyone love them so much?? I know they can be used everywhere.. Sorry if this is a dumb question but Im really curious..Thank u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Personally I love the way they look, and I love the color they give me.  The veining makes applying them interesting bc you get all of these different glimmers and influences in the color that would be difficult to get using a regular blush or highlighter.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 28, 2006)

lipgelées were my fav's in 2005, are in 2006 and I love them in 2007, 2008...


----------



## exodus (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm going to be very specific and vote for MSF Petticoat. It's the prettiest thing ever! EVER!


----------



## kirstetten (Mar 28, 2006)

For me Strobe Cream, the Fluidlines and the Disney TLCs, I know thats 3 BUT all of those three have completely changed my make-up. I look so much better with these things than without, I'm eternally gratfeul for finding the made-up me!

I expect MSFs would be on that list, but I'm yet to use one, I only just got into MAC recently and I'm nowhere near a counter and couldn't afford the extortionate ebay prices. Now maccosmetics.co.uk is live I'll be snapping up the next lot (whenever that may be)


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 28, 2006)

MSF in petticoat and all my eye shadows


----------

